# [SOLVED] Samsung Gleam SCH-U700



## cleso (Feb 12, 2010)

Greetings!
I hope this forum is the correct place to post my questions about my phone. If not, please let me know where I should post them.
I have a Samsung Gleam, model SCH-U700 flip phone with a 2GB micro SD card.
1) Is it possible to move all pictures & videos from the phone to the card in one operation? So far, I have only been able to move them one at a time. I do have the memory set to "card" but they still end up on the phone, but that is a different issue.
2) Is it possible to transfer the pix & videos from the phone to my PC via any type of cable?
3) The phone is bluetooth enabled. Will using a USB/Bluetooth adapter on the USB port on my PC for downloading pix & videos?

TIA!

-- cleso


----------



## enana356 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Samsung Gleam SCH-U700*

Any luck w/ this?

I have a samsung gleam, but the metal contacts where I charge my phone are shot - so I have limited time left in my battery .... and I need to figure out how to transfer all the data on my phone in one shot to the SD card ... I've been looking at the manual and can't find it mentioned at all ....


----------



## cleso (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Samsung Gleam SCH-U700*

No, I have not found a solution - still looking, but without urgency. Hope you are able to make your transfers OK.

-- cleso


----------



## SummerLover91 (Jun 29, 2010)

This forum says "solved" but I can't find a solution. I dropped my phone and the top part fell off. So, my phone still works, but now has no screen, vibrator, speaker, and all of the side buttons fell out. I don't know why... I feel like I've dropped this phone a million times and everything's been perfect, but then, suddenly, it's in two pieces. So, I'd like to know how to transfer the pictures and contacts to my computer.

Does anyone know how to do this? The phone still works as much as it can without a top half. I can call out and talk, but I can't hear anyone. I can also txt, so long as I don't need to read what I'm saying. All I really need to know is how to get it to show up in My Computer... Well, so far... Do you have the solution?


----------



## cleso (Feb 12, 2010)

SummerLover91,
My first and only suggestion is that you take your phone to a company store and get a diagnosis of the challenges and then a determination of what it will cost to resolve them. To me it sounds like it is time for a new phone. You mention dropping it multiple times. Unless built to "military specification" or ruggedized, most phones will only bounce a few times without suffering irrepairable issues.

As far as [SOLVED] showing in the thread - this means I considered the thread solved as far as I was concerned. I began this thread, and when I decided I had the information I needed, I decided to show it as [SOLVED]. It does not mean any/all issues that others brought to the thread were resolved. If I have [SOLVED] the thread incorrectly, please let me know. You certainly may start a thread of your own.

HTH!

-- cleso


----------

